# T shirt



## sillybowtie (Oct 6, 2008)

I saw this t shirt and thought it was funny, it is a porcupine but it could pass for an hedgie! Now I am going to have that song in my head all day!








http://www.snorgtees.com/canttouchthis-p-585.html?osCsid=40c0728099c9ae3bdf90d7ccd4cb2199


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hehe, JCPenny had a hot pink shirt that said that a while back, too. It's got a hedgie on it, though. :lol:


----------

